
The Mind-Muscle Connection: For Aesthetes, Not Athletes? - jasmin42io
https://www.psychreg.org/mind-muscle-connection/
======
masonic
This "article" is a verbatim rip from _Frontiers_. Example:
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/08/190809085749.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/08/190809085749.htm)

Or

[https://new.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-08/f-tmc080619....](https://new.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-08/f-tmc080619.php)

